# African Martial Arts



## The Elemental (Oct 3, 2007)

I was wondering if you are planning to an African Martial Art section on the forum?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds interesting. Care to share a bit?


----------



## The Elemental (Oct 4, 2007)

Marvin said:


> Sounds interesting. Care to share a bit?


 
Well for starters, I made a post about Egyptian Stick Fencing here: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46196


----------



## Baba Balogun (Dec 3, 2007)

An article I wrote about the African martial arts was published in the January, 2008 issue of Black Belt, which is in stores now.
I'll post information about the African martial arts on here as time permits.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2007)

I'll look for your article! There is so little info. out there about these arts, regrettably.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Dec 3, 2007)

I too would be very interested to hear more about these arts.  We hear about martial arts from so many places but Africa has remained the Dark Continent so to speak.


----------

